# Advice needed. 5 months, NO shots?



## Qanat (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted a few days ago about a Chi[mix according to others?] pup I'll be taking in in a little under two weeks. [Sorry, my camera is dead but pictures will be coming soon!]

She's currently in the care of my sister until my mother and I move.

Now before I say anything I'd like to ask anyone reading this to keep any judgements of anyone other than me out of this post. 


Luna [who's name might be changed] was found near a park on May 27 at what I'll call 8 weeks to be safe, though she appeared 6-7 weeks. 

We'll call her about 5 months in a week or so. She hasn't recieved any shots and I assumed she wasn't being walked outside or put in contact with other dogs during this time.
Found out she HAS been walked outside, met strange dogs, and has played in public parks.


What do I do about her shots? After reading about over vaccination, I think I'm only going with Parvo and Distemper, as well as rabies after she's spayed. 

But spaying is another issue! I want to spay her before her first heat, which I've heard can be at 5 months! I don't want her to get her shots at the time of her spay, but she may go into heat soon after being with me. 

I'm not sure how to go about getting her shots and spaying done. I like to do things ON TIME to avoid issues, but it can't be helped now.

What I'm thinking of doing is forking over some cash right now, so she can get her first shots within the next few days, then getting her spayed a week after her being with me.

Does that sound like a good plan? How long should I wait between shots and spaying?
Also, what's all this I'm hearing about getting all of her puppy teeth pulled at the time of her spay? She isn't even teething yet. 

Sorry for all of the information, AND questions- but I'm a bit lost at this point. I just feel like I've been the only one doing any and all of the research on a [beautiful and amazing] pup that isn't even in my care at the moment.
So any advice would be helpful.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! What an adventure you are taking on! I'd get her shots (ask the vet about skipping the 'baby' shots as surely her mamas immunity has gone by now.) and then wait a few weeks until you spay. I usually spay my babies at 6 months and none of them ever came into heat. 4 females. Others may be more aware of when chi's come into heat for the first time. Good luck to you.


----------



## Qanat (Aug 16, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Wow! What an adventure you are taking on! I'd get her shots (ask the vet about skipping the 'baby' shots as surely her mamas immunity has gone by now.) and then wait a few weeks until you spay. I usually spay my babies at 6 months and none of them ever came into heat. 4 females. Others may be more aware of when chi's come into heat for the first time. Good luck to you.


I think six months is the norm! I'm just so paranoid. 

I think I should wait until she's six months aswell, as she's so small. And when she needs to be spayed, I'll be bringing her to an amazing vet who's incredibly skilled in spaying rats and other tiny animals. He shouldn't have any issues with a small dog!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be so worried about getting her spayed so quickly. First get her shots. I would say to do that as soon as possible. She's very lucky that she hasn't picked something up and gotten very ill. With these little dogs they usually take much much longer to go into heat than big dogs. Usually it's big dogs like labs that go into heat at 5 or 6 months. You have plenty of time to get her spayed before she goes into heat. Chloe is going to be 6 months old on Thursday and we are taking her for a pre-op visit for her spay. She will be getting spayed in September. Many chihuahuas don't go into heat until they are 9 or 10 months old. And since they are so small giving them an extra month or so can help them grow a little. 

Congrats on your new baby! I'm sure you are very excited about her coming home to you. I'm sure it will be some hard work since she doesn't sound like she's come from a good situation, but it's going to be so worth it though! Good luck! And we're always here for questions!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My vet likes with the older puppies to give a puppy shot to sort of wake up the immune system, then a booster to truly get immunity. Discuss with your vet what their thinking is as it seems all vets think a little differently. You can definately wait a bit for the spay. You only have to worry about baby teeth if they are retaining teeth. Twiggy had 13 retained teeth when I got her. She looked like a little shark. I gave her chew toys and bully sticks and it took 18 months but all her retained teeth fell out on their own. Sherman had a retained tooth and the vet decided not to pull it with his neuter and a few months later it fell out on it's own. Now Babushka has a retained tooth, again the vet decided against pulling it, we are giving her things to chew on and waiting for it to fall out on it's own.


----------

